# APR Presents Billet Stainless-Steel Dogbone / Subframe Mount Inserts!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Product Page

The APR Billet Stainless-Steel Dogbone / Subframe Mount Insert limits driveline movement, which helps to minimize wheel-hop and torque steer. This provides a more direct driving experience by eliminating slop in the driveline and does so without introducing excessive or uncomfortable driveline vibration and noise.



The APR insert is created from thick, billet, stainless-steel. All mounts will slightly deform under use, but unlike all other units created from rubber, polyurethane, and even billet-aluminum, the APR unit will not heavily deform to the point of failure. Rest assured this simple upgrade will last the test of time, unlike others, and packs a limited lifetime warranty against cracking!

We offer the mount in two different configurations depending on the style of your factory mount. Be sure to check your subframe mount before purchase, and remember to always replace your factory 1-time use subframe bolt!

*MS100141 - (Version 1)*











*MS100142 - (Version 2)*











Learn more on our Product Page.


----------

